# 10 Week old pup keeps throwing up.



## Dakota09 (Mar 25, 2009)

Dakota has been throwing up past couple days. Its like he eats his food way to fast or something. When he throws up its like full chunks of his Royal Canin puppy 30. Could it be the food or what should I be looking at?


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

It could be the food but also have him checked for Mega-E. Its a condition that they can get and not show up for a little. The vet can tell for sure with an x-ray. PM me for more info on that if you want


----------



## Dakota09 (Mar 25, 2009)

Alright pm sent.


----------



## Dakota09 (Mar 25, 2009)

He last ate at 5 and its was bout 2 1/2 hours before he threw up.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

or really bad cocci infection. when it gets bad it can cause vomiting. any runs?


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

No chance of obstruction? Is he getting any food through at all or poop out?


----------



## Dakota09 (Mar 25, 2009)

Yea hes pooping it seems to be getting less solid


----------



## Dakota09 (Mar 25, 2009)

He has been on royal canin for about a week now and I mixed in his food the breeder had him on.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Throwing up 2.5 hours later does not sound like Mega-E or an obstruction but that combined with less solid poop definitely calls for a trip to the vet. He may have some sort of parasite. Whatever it is, you don't want to take chances with a puppy that young. I'd take him in tomorrow.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

have them check for giardia and cocci. poop problems go with worms and both of these, some worms can cause vomiting and so can cocci. Plus being 10wks old, good chance of parasite/worm


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

I would get him tested for coccidia or giardia or worms. I would get this checked asap, a puppy that young could loose fluids and downhill fast! Wish the best for your pup!


----------

